# "Just Keep Swimming....!!"



## Ginja Gee (May 2, 2016)

Hi, I was diagnosed last week with Type 2 diabetes. I've been wondering why I felt so terrible and so very tired but just put it down to 1) my age ....... I'm 50 which really isn't old, and  2)  previously being diagnosed as anaemic (which I've been prescribed iron tablets for) .

My doctor thought that I might be diabetic because I had a yeast infection that was taking ages to go. I did a blood test and my Hba1c reading (hope that's right)  came back as 99!! 2 years ago it was 48.

I've been prescribed Metformin 3 times a day and advised to take one metformin tablet with breakfast for 1 week, then take one with breakfast and dinner the second week, then with breakfast, lunch and dinner from the third week.

I'm absolutely exhausted all of the time and my already poor vision (I'm very short sighted) is blurry. Can't wait for the tablets to kick in. Just want to shift this zombie like state that I'm currently experiencing.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 2, 2016)

Hi Ginja,
Do you test? What's your FBG number, what is it 2 hours post-meal?
High BG will cause fatigue & poor eyesight (assuming no other underlying cause), also, high BG can cause poor sleep which has a knock on effect to the next day. That's why testing is so important for the ongoing management of our disease.
Armed with a meter, you can look at the effect carbs are having to your BG in the foods you are eating & allow you to select the foods that you respond well to & deselect those that cause you to spike.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 2, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Ginja,
> Do you test? What's your FBG number, what is it 2 hours post-meal?
> High BG will cause fatigue & poor eyesight (assuming no other underlying cause), also, high BG can cause poor sleep which has a knock on effect to the next day. That's why testing is so important for the ongoing management of our disease.
> Armed with a meter, you can look at the effect carbs are having to your BG in the foods you are eating & allow you to select the foods that you respond well to & deselect those that cause you to spike.


Hi Martin, my FBG this morning was 17.8. (We were out at a birthday party last night though). Yesterday it was 16. I've been testing three times a day for the past 2 weeks just to get an idea of where my BG levels were. My FBG has not been lower than 15 since I started testing. I've not recorded anything lower than 13.4 during my pre medication testing so I sort of assumed that I would be put on medication.
My doctor has recommended that I take another blood test in about 4 to 5 weeks time (once I've been taking the prescribed dosage for a couple of weeks).


----------



## Martin Canty (May 2, 2016)

That does seem kinda high..... I was immediately put on Metformin after DX with FBG 14.0 & I was feeling lousy at that level. Fell to 9.something within a couple of weeks of cutting all the extra carbs


----------



## stephknits (May 2, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  I was wondering what sort of dietary advice you were given, as this is just as important as the medication.  You must be feeling rubbish with bs numbers like that, so I don't know if you are cutting down on your carbs, but if so, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 2, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.  I was wondering what sort of dietary advice you were given, as this is just as important as the medication.  You must be feeling rubbish with bs numbers like that, so I don't know if you are cutting down on your carbs, but if so, hopefully that will help.


Hi Stephknits. Apparently I need to wait until my next appointment in 4 to 6 weeks before being referred to the DN. I assume that they're waiting to see if the meds bring my levels down?? Not 100% sure. I know that I'm being referred for the DESMOND course but haven't been told about a referral for dietary advice yet. I've been trying to figure out what I can eat by looking online but must admit that I'm finding it all a bit confusing. I'm trying to cut down on my carbs but I'm also trying to find alternatives for snacks/ breakfasts etc. It's difficult at the moment because I'm finding it hard to concentrate for long enough. It'll all hopefully settle down soon.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 2, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow T2 who's just about 17 months in.


----------



## Copepod (May 2, 2016)

If you mean "just keep swimming" literally, rather than metaphorically, then try http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Type_2_Basics.html 

It will take a while, but gradually, as blood glucose levels return to normal, you will feel better. If levels were to fall too quickly, you would experience many feelings of false hypos, as your body has got used to working with higher than normal levels.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 2, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Hi Stephknits. Apparently I need to wait until my next appointment in 4 to 6 weeks before being referred to the DN. I assume that they're waiting to see if the meds bring my levels down?? Not 100% sure. I know that I'm being referred for the DESMOND course but haven't been told about a referral for dietary advice yet. I've been trying to figure out what I can eat by looking online but must admit that I'm finding it all a bit confusing. I'm trying to cut down on my carbs but I'm also trying to find alternatives for snacks/ breakfasts etc. It's difficult at the moment because I'm finding it hard to concentrate for long enough. It'll all hopefully settle down soon.


Cheese is one my go-to's for a snack, a slice of cheese (& sometimes deli meat) wrapped in lettuce is a great snack. Beware, though, choose full-fat as the low fat versions of 'cheese' can gave too many carbs. My (non-D) wife loves celery & cream cheese as a snack.
Breakfast could be an egg (prepared any style). A lot of D's prefer to have a zero carb breakfast. Personally I don't want or need to eat until mid-day. Many D's can't tolerate grains or cereals & so have to cut them completely.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 2, 2016)

I tend to have greek natural yoghurt & berries for breakfast. I get frozen berries as they mix in better with the yoghurt. Weekends I have a fry up of 97% pork sausages, bacon, eggs, mushrooms & plum tomatoes. All this & im still losing weight. Love LCHF.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 2, 2016)

Love the breakfast and snack suggestions!! Thanks so much. Will take a look at the LCHF diet. Sounds fab!!


----------



## Martin Canty (May 2, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Love the breakfast and snack suggestions!! Thanks so much. Will take a look at the LCHF diet. Sounds fab!!


Personally I love LCHF, there are so many new recipes I'm wanting to try.... Been on it for 4 months & my Wife has also just started so it's making it even more fun. We are approaching it from 2 different angles, me to control BG & my wife's for weight. I now have good BG control (typically FBG between 3.9 & 5.0) & personally dropped weight from 16st to 12.5st (though LCHF can only claim 1.5st of that)

There are many web resources, one favorite of my wife's is http://www.ruled.me/ they give simple explanations about LCHF and the background & easy to follow recipes....

One of the things you might see is mention about Ketone Bodies, this is referring to Nutritional Ketosis rather than DKA.... 2 very different animals which shouldn't be confused.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Hi, I was diagnosed last week with Type 2 diabetes. I've been wondering why I felt so terrible and so very tired but just put it down to 1) my age ....... I'm 50 which really isn't old, and  2)  previously being diagnosed as anaemic (which I've been prescribed iron tablets for) .
> 
> My doctor thought that I might be diabetic because I had a yeast infection that was taking ages to go. I did a blood test and my Hba1c reading (hope that's right)  came back as 99!! 2 years ago it was 48.
> 
> ...


Hi Ginja Gee, really sorry to hear all this. Your waking levels are concerning - if they don't improve at all, and/or you start feeling sick, not just tired, please don't wait for your scheduled appointment. It's possible to be misdiagnosed which can mean that the medication you are on is inappropriate and won't really help, so it's important to keep an eye on things and seek help if things appear to take a turn for the worst. The reason I say this is that two years is quite a short period of time for your HbA1c to double and your waking levels are very high. I was diagnosed aged 49 with an HbA1c of 106, and symptoms had developed over the previous 18 months (I only realised this with hindsight!). 

So, please be alert and keep an eye on things. I could be totally wrong, of course! Let us know how you get on


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2016)

Hi Ginja gee and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Hi, I was diagnosed last week with Type 2 diabetes. I've been wondering why I felt so terrible and so very tired but just put it down to 1) my age ....... I'm 50 which really isn't old, and  2)  previously being diagnosed as anaemic (which I've been prescribed iron tablets for) .
> 
> My doctor thought that I might be diabetic because I had a yeast infection that was taking ages to go. I did a blood test and my Hba1c reading (hope that's right)  came back as 99!! 2 years ago it was 48.
> 
> ...


Good luck & you will feel better when BG gets down a bit. Keep asking Ginja Gee & wewlcome


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 4, 2016)

Awww Thanks for the welcome everybody!!


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 7, 2016)

Another upset stomach and feeling (meh) day today!! I went from 1 to 2 Metformin a day on Thursday. Funnily enough I had the same thing happen last Saturday.   I know that Metformin can have this effect on some people but I thought that I may have been one of the lucky ones as I've been fine during the week!!

I usually have Oats So Simple with a banana and take the pill either during eating or just after. Over the weekend though I tend to have something different. The only food that I can pinpoint as the possible culprit is eggs. I had them as part of my breakfast on both occasions. I'm wondering if it's the eggs or whether it's just my body getting used to the Metformin??

Find it strange (but I'm very thankful) that it has only happened on Saturdays............so far!!   Living in dread that it should happen when I'm at work or out somewhere!!


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 7, 2016)

There can be all sorts of differences at the weekend. Could even be a combination.


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2016)

I've not taken metformin Ginja, so not sure if eggs might be a problem with it. What else did you eat with the eggs? I suppose things might become clearer if your usual breakfast doesn't cause a problem - or maybe (hopefully!) you won't have any more problems with it!


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 7, 2016)

I've never noticed any effect from metformin with any food, including eggs.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I've not taken metformin Ginja, so not sure if eggs might be a problem with it. What else did you eat with the eggs? I suppose things might become clearer if your usual breakfast doesn't cause a problem - or maybe (hopefully!) you won't have any more problems with it!


Last Saturday I had egg, sausage and bacon (we were going out later that day and wouldn't be eating again until later in the evening). This weekend I had scrambled eggs with spinach and tomato. 

I'm hoping that it's my body getting used to the drug. I've just taken the second one with my dinner. Hoping that it doesn't send me running for the loo!

On the plus side my BG is going down!!


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 7, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've never noticed any effect from metformin with any food, including eggs.


Hopefully it will be my body getting used to the drug/ change in dosages. I have to start taking 3 from next Thursday. I've already decided that I'll be having porridge next Saturday!!


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2016)

I wonder if it is when you have a very low-carb/no carb breakfast? Hope things go better when you increase the dose - good to hear that at least it's starting to help with the blood sugar levels!


----------



## Val999 (May 8, 2016)

I find I need to sit down for about 20 mins after taking my metformin tab and then its fine otherwise I get stomach cramps, diarrhoea etc. I usually have scrambled eggs and bacon for breakfast and as long as I have my sit down after its fine. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 12, 2016)

I step up to 3 Metformin today!!  I'm hoping that, if there are any side effects, they wait until I at least get home from work!!


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> I step up to 3 Metformin today!!  I'm hoping that, if there are any side effects, they wait until I at least get home from work!!


Hope the day goes well, and passes off without 'incident'!


----------



## Val999 (May 12, 2016)

Try and sit still for about 20 mins after taking each tablet. It certainly works for me


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 17, 2016)

Hi Guys!! Hope you are all ok.

I've stepped up to 3 Metformin (500mg) tablets a day now. I avoided egg over the weekend but still had a horrendous "incident" on Sunday night. I think it's just my body letting me know how annoyed it is that I'm trying to get control of it!!  I'm hoping that I don't have anymore "incidents" now that I'm taking the dose that I was prescribed (3 tablets a day - 1500mg). I live in fear that I should have an episode at work!! 

My levels have come down considerably but I don't think that they are down enough. My morning readings since I started taking the 3 tablets have been between 10.2 and 12.7. That's still too high isn't it?


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Hi Guys!! Hope you are all ok.
> 
> I've stepped up to 3 Metformin (500mg) tablets a day now. I avoided egg over the weekend but still had a horrendous "incident" on Sunday night. I think it's just my body letting me know how annoyed it is that I'm trying to get control of it!!  I'm hoping that I don't have anymore "incidents" now that I'm taking the dose that I was prescribed (3 tablets a day - 1500mg). I live in fear that I should have an episode at work!!
> 
> My levels have come down considerably but I don't think that they are down enough. My morning readings since I started taking the 3 tablets have been between 10.2 and 12.7. That's still too high isn't it?


Hi Ginja, I hope your body comes to 'accept' the metformin, with no further incidents!  Yes, your levels are still on the high side, but it is still early days, and as you say, they have already started to improve, so hopefully that will continue  Have you done a test before bed to see what the difference is between that and your waking number?


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Ginja, I hope your body comes to 'accept' the metformin, with no further incidents!  Yes, your levels are still on the high side, but it is still early days, and as you say, they have already started to improve, so hopefully that will continue  Have you done a test before bed to see what the difference is between that and your waking number?


Hi Northerner,
Yes I test 3 times a day at the moment ( in the morning, when I get in from work and just before bed). My reading this morning was 11 and I have just done a test and it was 6.9.
Yesterdays readings were 12.7, 7 & 10.9


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Hi Northerner,
> Yes I test 3 times a day at the moment ( in the morning, when I get in from work and just before bed). My reading this morning was 11 and I have just done a test and it was 6.9.
> Yesterdays readings were 12.7, 7 & 10.9


So, it looks like your levels are pretty stable overnight, just a case of getting an overall reduction so you go to bed on a lower number, which will mean waking on a lower number  It looks like you are around 7.0 before your evening meal, so whatever it is that you are eating is increasing it by 4-5 mmol/l - if you can get the bedtime reading closer to teh pre-meal level then you will have cracked it  What are you usually eating in the evenings?


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 17, 2016)

Haven't massively changed my diet just trying to eat a bit more healthier. I've cut down on the carbs that I eat but I haven't eliminated them altogether. I'm also trying to eat more veg & salad. I was thinking that I may try eliminating carbs from my evening meal to see how that works for a while. It's not always that easy though as cooking duties are alternated between me and my other half and he has a tendency to create carb heavy meals and I hate to waste what he's made. It'll probably be easier if I tell him that I'm not eating any carbs in the evening.
I'm finding it a steep learning curve at the moment but hopefully I'll get there soon.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 30, 2016)

Metformin!!!  I just don't understand?? I'm fine in the week (thank God!) but every weekend since I was diagnosed I've had a single bout of painful stomach cramps and horrible diarrhoea. How is it possible to be fine all week then spend the weekend in fear of an "explosive episode!!


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Metformin!!!  I just don't understand?? I'm fine in the week (thank God!) but every weekend since I was diagnosed I've had a single bout of painful stomach cramps and horrible diarrhoea. How is it possible to be fine all week then spend the weekend in fear of an "explosive episode!!


Sorry to hear this Ginja  I wonder what it can be? There's obviously a difference in your routine, since you're not working weekends, but is there anything else significant that you do or don't do at weekends? Sleep in? Get up earlier? Exercise? Feel more relaxed? Feel more tense because it is the weekend and you are fearing a reaction? It would be interesting to see what would happen if you had to work overtime, and work a weekend! Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2016)

Are there any changes to your diet at weekends? A lot of people on Metformin find too much carbohydrate upsets their stomach.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear this Ginja  I wonder what it can be? There's obviously a difference in your routine, since you're not working weekends, but is there anything else significant that you do or don't do at weekends? Sleep in? Get up earlier? Exercise? Feel more relaxed? Feel more tense because it is the weekend and you are fearing a reaction? It would be interesting to see what would happen if you had to work overtime, and work a weekend! Hope things improve for you soon.


I usually have Oats So Simple for breakfast in the week and a salad lunch with the occasional bag of crisps, nuts or fruit as a snack, then have dinner in the evening. At the weekend We used to have eggs and bacon for breakfast but I've avoided eggs thinking that they were the culprits. It appears that it's not them! I must admit that I struggle over the weekend as we do tend to eat a little later in the morning and I'm not usually hungry until dinner later in the evening. I have to force myself to eat something in the middle of the day so that I can take the tablet. I have a feeling that I may not be eating enough to counteract the effects of the tablets.


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> Are there any changes to your diet at weekends? A lot of people on Metformin find too much carbohydrate upsets their stomach.


That could be it Robin. We do eat differently at the weekend as we're either out and about or doing bits around the house........or, of course, chilling out. I don't tend to eat as much salad as I do in the week so it could be that I'm eating too many carbs at the weekend. I'm going to have to rethink my eating at the weekend.

It's no wonder that they say that metformin aids weight loss..........you're either sitting on the toilet eliminating the food or too frightened to eat in the first place!!


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Haven't massively changed my diet just trying to eat a bit more healthier. I've cut down on the carbs that I eat but I haven't eliminated them altogether. I'm also trying to eat more veg & salad. I was thinking that I may try eliminating carbs from my evening meal to see how that works for a while. It's not always that easy though as cooking duties are alternated between me and my other half and he has a tendency to create carb heavy meals and I hate to waste what he's made. It'll probably be easier if I tell him that I'm not eating any carbs in the evening.
> I'm finding it a steep learning curve at the moment but hopefully I'll get there soon.


If you make a diary of what you have eaten & bg. It will help find out what is going on . 90% of people will be higher during weekend because they sit on there behinds/eat sunday lunch/don't walk about at work/. Good luck finding out what is happening Gina


----------



## Ginja Gee (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Hobie. I think I'm going to do that. I'm flapping around a bit blindly here. It feels as though I've been diagnosed, given tablets and left to get on with it!!  :'(


----------



## Ginja Gee (Jun 6, 2016)

YAY!!! My first weekend since diagnosis (27th April 2016) without the Diddly Squits!! I must be doing something right!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> YAY!!! My first weekend since diagnosis (27th April 2016) without the Diddly Squits!! I must be doing something right!!


Fabulous news! Shout it from the rooftops! Oh, hang on, maybe not!   

Great news, I hope you have solved the problem - do you think it was diet related? What did you do differently, if anything, or do you think you have just got used to the medication?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 6, 2016)

Pleased for you. High bg = problems with cramp. Diet Tonic water is good for cramp aswell


----------



## Ginja Gee (Jun 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Fabulous news! Shout it from the rooftops! Oh, hang on, maybe not!
> 
> Great news, I hope you have solved the problem - do you think it was diet related? What did you do differently, if anything, or do you think you have just got used to the medication?


I think it may have been a bit of both Northerner. I'm slowly changing the way that I eat by trying to make carb friendlier choices. I still have a lot to learn but I'm slowly getting there. My levels have come down considerably and I feel a whole lot better than I did a few weeks ago.




HOBIE said:


> Pleased for you. High bg = problems with cramp. Diet Tonic water is good for cramp aswell



Thanks Hobie. I must remember that next time it happens. Hopefully it won't be too soon!!


----------



## Ginja Gee (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Guys!! Just thought I'd touch base!

I'm feeling a lot better now on the Metformin. I think my body has finally given up fighting and has accepted that it needs the help!!  I can't remember the last time that I had an "Explosive Episode"! Let's hope it stays that way.

I had a blood test the other day and my A1c reading was 47 (6.5%)!! I'm really pleased!!

I just have to now try to concentrate on losing some of this weight..........................now there's a challenge!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

Ginja Gee said:


> Hi Guys!! Just thought I'd touch base!
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better now on the Metformin. I think my body has finally given up fighting and has accepted that it needs the help!!  I can't remember the last time that I had an "Explosive Episode"! Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> ...


Lots of really good progress there, good to hear things are going better for you, and that you have conquered the metformin curse!   6.5% is excellent


----------

